# Game #15: Pacers (6-8) @ Lakers (7-7)



## Cajon

Indiana Pacers @ Los Angeles Lakers
Tuesday, 27 November 2012
2230H EST
Local Channel: TWC SportsNet, FSIN
National Channel: N/A



STARTING LINEUPS

Pacers
G Hill | G Stephenson | C Hibbert | F West | F George

@

Lakers
G Morris | G Bryant | C Howard | F Gasol | F World Peace​


----------



## Basel

Pacers have been really struggling this year, much like us. I want to say it SHOULD be an easy win since they're missing Granger but the Pacers tend to play us tough in LA. Should be a good one.


----------



## Jamel Irief

It's at home. We'll win. Hibbert's been a pussy and their perimeter players have been erratic.

The Lakers have won every home game where they had the big talent advantage this year except for the season opener.


----------



## Cajon

Easy win. aperbag:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*waits for R-Star to enter thread*


----------



## Luke

We should be able to win, the Pacers have not been impressive this year at all.


----------



## Cris




----------



## Pacers Fan

This game is going to be a nightmare. Indiana has matchup problems across the board, particularly on the bench. It's too bad that Nash isn't playing, because the pick & roll with him and Howard would really expose Hibbert.


----------



## R-Star

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> *waits for R-Star to enter thread*


My wife leaves for a trip on Tuesday. I'll have the house all to myself.

This will be a good thread. Also, Hibbert it stepping it up and has been known to have big games against Howard.


----------



## jazzy1

Yeah we should win easy.


----------



## Gonzo

Hibbert is too slow for Howard, going to need to play Mahinmi a lot. Maybe put Hibbert on Gasol and Mahinmi on Howard. 

Please don't embarrass us.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Kobe game time decision with flu like symptom. Wasn't at shoot around.


----------



## R-Star

Gonzo said:


> Hibbert is too slow for Howard, going to need to play Mahinmi a lot. Maybe put Hibbert on Gasol and Mahinmi on Howard.
> 
> Please don't embarrass us.


As per always we play up to the team we're playing. 

I think we have a legit shot. And Hibbert has had some solid games against Dwight. We've shown sparks, I think we'll show who we can be tonight.



Go Dienertime!


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> My wife leaves for a trip on Tuesday. I'll have the house all to myself.
> 
> This will be a good thread. Also, Hibbert it stepping it up and has been known to have big games against Howard.


Your team is going to get killed. 

If you call a good thread cajon and I llullz ing the pacers and :drool: ing the lakers enjoy!


----------



## e-monk

god I hate hubris - I really hope you guys are right but...


----------



## R-Star

This thread will be ****ing hilarious.


----------



## Luke

Oh this is at home? That makes me feel better.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

R-Star said:


> This thread will be ****ing hilarious.


----------



## Basel

Bold prediction: Lakers will win by 15+.


----------



## R-Star

R-Star took a nap, but R-Star is still tired.


----------



## Basel

Here we go!


----------



## R-Star

Shut up Basel.


----------



## Basel

Kobe starts things off with a three for LA.


----------



## Basel

Hibbert off to a good start. Both he and Dwight already have one foul.


----------



## R-Star

_"Uhhhh Roy Hibbert sucks! Hahahahah!" ~ Lakers Fans_


Nope.


----------



## Cajon

Woot!


----------



## Basel

Pau says he wants to play close to the basket and then shoots a three. -___-


----------



## R-Star

Guess West has the green light tonight.


----------



## Basel

Damn, Pacers hot to start.


----------



## R-Star

It is refreshing to see a team with a starter as bad as Lance Stephenson. Man your point guards suck.


Darius Morris? Good luck with that.


Oh, by the way, did you just see? Roy Hibbert is awesome. And as I said, Roy Hibbert has awesome games against Dwight.


----------



## Basel

Two fouls on Hibbert.


----------



## R-Star

****ing ****.


----------



## Cajon

Jamel Irief said:


> Your team is going to get killed.
> 
> *If you call a good thread cajon and I llullz ing the pacers and :drool: ing the lakers enjoy!*


:laugh:


----------



## R-Star

Anyways, please watch Lance Stephenson so you guys can help explain to my fellow Pacer fans that he stinks. Terribly.



Also, Darius Morris is ugly. Hes ugly and he just missed a free throw because of it.


----------



## R-Star

Bang!


----------



## Basel

We're so bad at free throw shooting. It's pretty incredible.


----------



## Basel

Dwight needs to dominate right now with Hibbert out.


----------



## R-Star

_*"Ooohhhh, I'm Dwight, look at my headband! I like to smile all the time!"*_ - Dwight


**** you Dwight.


----------



## R-Star

Let me tell you a story about George Hill......


----------



## Basel

Wow. Pacers aren't missing. Jeez.


----------



## Gonzo

R-Star said:


> Anyways, please watch Lance Stephenson so you guys can help explain to my fellow Pacer fans that he stinks. Terribly.


How 'bout that beautiful backdoor cut? Textbook basketball.


----------



## R-Star

No. He stinks. I hate him.


----------



## Basel

Hoping Meeks and Jamison keep up their good play.


----------



## Gonzo

So Pacers are hot and we immediately hit the bench. 

Here come the Lakers.


----------



## R-Star

Ha. 2 on Dwight. Now I can feel comfortable with Hibbert out.


----------



## Basel

Glad to see Hill in the game. Not sure why D'Antoni decided to not play him these last few games.


----------



## R-Star

Gonzo said:


> So Pacers are hot and we immediately hit the bench.
> 
> Here come the Lakers.


What? Big deal man. The egg timer went, its not like its Vogels fault, he can't control time bro.


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> Ha. 2 on Dwight. Now I can feel comfortable with Hibbert out.


One on Dwight. He was called for illegal defense, not a foul.


----------



## R-Star

Jordan Hill needs longer hair and more neck tattoo's.


----------



## Gonzo

Basel said:


> Glad to see Hill in the game. Not sure why D'Antoni decided to not play him these last few games.


Me too.


----------



## Basel

Basel said:


> Bold prediction: Lakers will win by 15+.


Shut up, Basel.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> One on Dwight. He was called for illegal defense, not a foul.


Your face is a foul.


Or make that, _your face is foul_. 


Yes. I like the second one better, we'll go with that one.


----------



## R-Star

What the **** just happened?


You just impressed the shit out of R-Star Mahinmi.


----------



## Basel

We're ****ing awful right now.


----------



## R-Star

Gonzo said:


> Me too.


Ha. I like it.


----------



## R-Star

Where is friend of R-Star, Jamel?


----------



## Gonzo

R-Star said:


> What? Big deal man. The egg timer went, its not like its Vogels fault, he can't control time bro.


**** you and your sarcasm.

Our bench is coming in quicker than last year. I just don't understand taking guys out right after they hit a 3 or after making a smart backdoor cut. 

No shootaround this morning for the Pacers. Vogel is a genius.


----------



## Gonzo

Kobe has the flu and is still in the game. Take notes, Vogel.

Operation chuck 3's a go for the Pacers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Kobe schooling guys...


----------



## R-Star

Gonzo said:


> **** you and your sarcasm.
> 
> Our bench is coming in quicker than last year. I just don't understand taking guys out right after they hit a 3 or after making a smart backdoor cut.
> 
> No shootaround this morning for the Pacers. Vogel is a genius.


_*"Hey, hey, you're on fire out there man. You're hitting everything! .....now get the **** off the court, I'm bringing in Sam Young." ~Vogues*_


----------



## Basel

Kobe - so good. Kobe sick is still better than 90% of the NBA.


----------



## R-Star

Alright Gonzo, I don't love Augustin right now either.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Good run to get back on it.


----------



## Basel

Bad shot to end the quarter. Good D by Young. 

25-21 Pacers after one. Could've been a lot worse. Sweet block by Dwight there at the end.


----------



## Gonzo

You guys are just lucky we put in our bench. We don't want to beat you too bad just yet. Gotta prep for the 4th quarter and make sure everyone's fresh.


----------



## R-Star

Is Dwight really an alltime great defender like some (cough...Luke) made him out to be in the summer?


A block here, a block there, great.... but I'm seeing nothing about him controlling the paint and shutting anything down. I always thought his defense was pretty overrated in Orlando.


----------



## Cajon

Kobe single-handedly brought us back. :nonono:


----------



## Gonzo

Sam Young channels his inner Ron Artest and front rims a layup.


----------



## R-Star

Time for some Hansbrough. AKA White Jordan Hill.


----------



## Gonzo

Pacers started the game 10/15 from the field... since then they're 1/12. Maybe it's that damn bench.


----------



## Basel

There's Dwight's 2nd. Kobe looks pretty out of it on the floor. Hopefully he keeps playing well once he gets back in.


----------



## R-Star

You know what I like, I like how its still all bench players in. I mean sure, they aren't scoring for shit, and sure, it just isn't working, but no one tells Vogel how to coach.


Good for you Frank.


----------



## Gonzo

Ball hit the rim there. Good call


----------



## Cajon

Basel said:


> Kobe - so good. Kobe sick *and old* is still better than 90% of the NBA.


Fixed. llullz


----------



## R-Star

Being that bad at foul shooting screams "I don't give a ****" to me from Dwight.


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> Being that bad at foul shooting screams "I don't give a ****" to me from Dwight.


I wish I could watch a Lakers practice and see if he really makes 80% of his free throws there.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> I wish I could watch a Lakers practice and see if he really makes 80% of his free throws there.


That's what they're trying to sell you?

Well that's a bad move by the Lakers, because it either means A)they're lying, or B)he's that mentally weak. Neither is good.


----------



## R-Star

Gonzo, I think we should run some more plays for Hibbert to take some mid range shots. 


What do you think?


----------



## R-Star

HA! Get out Dwight.


----------



## Basel

Three on Dwight. ****.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Bullshit call


----------



## Gonzo

Refs really trying to slow this game down.


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> That's what they're trying to sell you?
> 
> Well that's a bad move by the Lakers, because it either means A)they're lying, or B)he's that mentally weak. Neither is good.


Yup. Players and coaches both have said that Dwight is great during practice. I've heard this going back to his Magic days as well as since he's been in LA.


----------



## R-Star

I think the Lakers need more Jodie Meeks, eh emonk?


----------



## R-Star

Get off the ****ing court Lance.


----------



## R-Star

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Bullshit call


Like **** it was.


----------



## Basel

Pacers are 1 for their last 21 and we're still down 2.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Stop screwing around lakers. Just deny Stephenson the ball and make that scrub hibbert try to score on Dwight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gonzo

R-Star said:


> Gonzo, I think we should run some more plays for Hibbert to take some mid range shots.
> 
> 
> What do you think?


Considering he's just the tallest guy on the court it sounds like a good idea. Gotta draw those twin towers out of the lane so we can jack up some more mid range shots.

When are we going to hit the paint? The perimeter isn't ****ing working. I blame Vogel, shouldn't have taken those guys out when they were hot. Completely ruined what we had going on the offensive end.


----------



## R-Star

R-Star said:


> Get off the ****ing court Lance.


I reiterate, get the **** off the court Lance.



Please defend his play Gonzo, I'd like to hear the bright side of Lance Stephensons play.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Gasol will be fine on Hibbert... Watch.


----------



## R-Star

Gonzo said:


> Considering he's just the tallest guy on the court it sounds like a good idea. Gotta draw those twin towers out of the lane so we can jack up some more mid range shots.
> 
> When are we going to hit the paint? The perimeter isn't ****ing working. I blame Vogel, shouldn't have taken those guys out when they were hot. Completely ruined what we had going on the offensive end.


Happens every game man. Its only fair though, we have to make sure everyone gets exactly the same amount of minutes every game.

I'm convinced he just goes into NBA2K and sets the minutes.


----------



## Gonzo

R-Star said:


> Get off the ****ing court Lance.


At least he made a good dribble move before he bricked it, everyone else is just throwing it up praying it goes in. Danny Granger couldn't save our shooting percentage this year.


----------



## Cajon

We have 5 players with 4 rebs already. mg:


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Stop screwing around lakers. Just deny Stephenson the ball and make that scrub hibbert try to score on Dwight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Uhhhh.... he has scored on Dwight? Lots?


----------



## Gonzo

R-Star said:


> I reiterate, get the **** off the court Lance.
> 
> 
> 
> Please defend his play Gonzo, I'd like to hear the bright side of Lance Stephensons play.


Because of a bad foul call? One bad quarter and a half doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> I reiterate, get the **** off the court Lance.
> 
> 
> 
> Please defend his play Gonzo, I'd like to hear the bright side of Lance Stephensons play.


Has his timer expired?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel

Kobe's cooled off. 

This is horrendous basketball. There's 5 minutes left in the quarter and the Lakers have 4 points. The Pacers 4. Wow.


----------



## R-Star

"I'm glad Kobe is sick, he plays better sick!" ~ LA Announcers

"Kobe missed that shot because he's sick." ~ LA Announcers


I'll say again, your guys announcers ****ing stink.


Also, did they just say Granger was going to be the 3rd or 4th option? What?


----------



## Gonzo

Joey Crawford hates the Pacers.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Has his timer expired?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


*DING!*


----------



## Basel

Dwight coming back in with three fouls? Why?


----------



## Gonzo

Jamel Irief said:


> Has his timer expired?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Joey Crawford thinks so.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Bringing Dwight back in??


----------



## Jamel Irief

This shooting is as ugly as a Indianapolis hooker


----------



## R-Star

Gonzo said:


> Because of a bad foul call? One bad quarter and a half doesn't mean anything.


In my opinion its been a bad year.


Wow.... sick Kobe. That's a momentum swinger. **** whats about to come.


Nevermind, West cooled it off.


----------



## Gonzo

So let's take David West out. 

Oh and another soft foul call.


----------



## Basel

Now both teams are on fire! Back to back shots hit in this game!


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> This shooting is as ugly as a Indianapolis hooker


Her name is Brenda.


----------



## Gonzo

R-Star said:


> In my opinion its been a bad year.


Shooting over 50% is a bad year? He's competing with Kobe's best shooting percentage of his career.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Lakers would of been better off without Kobe. Is Pringles just going to let him force shit all game long? He can't do that with Stephenson on him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel

I can't wait for Nash to come back. Morris has played decently but he's FAR from starting material.


----------



## R-Star

Gonzo said:


> Shooting over 50% is a bad year? He's competing with Kobe's best shooting percentage of his career.


For what, his like 8 points a game? Who gives a ****?


----------



## Basel

Kobe can't get to the line.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

That's two times Kobe's been mugged in the paint... No call.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Lakers would of been better off without Kobe. Is Pringles just going to let him force shit all game long? He can't do that with Stephenson on him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Have you been watching the game? You guys have been shut down inside. The Pacers might get shit on, but they're one of the best defensive teams in the league. 

You take the ball away from Kobe and this is still a 12 point game.


----------



## Jamel Irief

I want to see the ball fed to the post more than once every ten minutes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon

Kobe's 1/7 this quarter. :nonono:


----------



## jazzy1

refs won't give Kobe the call Crawford is an asshole kobe better leave him alone. The offense is bullshit without Nash or someone like him.


----------



## Basel

Kobe started 5/6. Since then he's 1/8.


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> Have you been watching the game? You guys have been shut down inside. The Pacers might get shit on, but they're one of the best defensive teams in the league.
> 
> You take the ball away from Kobe and this is still a 12 point game.


No ball movement, no post feeds, just Kobe jacking from midrange with defenders all over him. 


I would rather watch Vogel giving oral to Morris.


----------



## R-Star

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> That's two times Kobe's been mugged in the paint... No call.


Another Laker thread complaining about calls, I'd never expect it......


----------



## Gonzo

R-Star said:


> For what, his like 8 points a game? Who gives a ****?


I'll take it over Roy Hibbert's 38% for 10. Which one hurts the team more?


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> No ball movement, no post feeds, just Kobe jacking from midrange with defenders all over him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


There's been plenty of post feeds. There's less now because you guys have been shut down in the post.


----------



## Basel

Lowest scoring half of the season tonight. Awful.


----------



## R-Star

Gonzo said:


> I'll take it over Roy Hibbert's 38% for 10. Which one hurts the team more?


Lance being on the court in general is a minus for the team.

At least when Hibbert is out there he plays top notch defense. Lance adds nothing other than 8 points a game.


----------



## e-monk

Kobe is forcing it and trying to have a 'flu game'


----------



## Gonzo

Let's just all agree that these refs suck and Dwight Howard's headband is ridiculous.


----------



## R-Star

Good work Mahinmi.

"Huh, what Dwight?" **** yea.


----------



## R-Star

Announcers now blaming everything on Kobe's flu. You guys should be ashamed of your announcers.


----------



## Gonzo

R-Star said:


> Lance being on the court in general is a minus for the team.
> 
> At least when Hibbert is out there he plays top notch defense. Lance adds nothing other than 8 points a game.


Slow footed pick and roll defense is not top notch, nor is falling down every play. 3 fouls in the first half isn't what I call good defense either.

Lance's +/- is the best on the team, so I beg to differ. But **** stats right? Let's look at our record, or how we've done so far this year compared to last.....


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> Announcers now blaming everything on Kobe's flu. You guys should be ashamed of your announcers.


I've grown to just be used to Stu. He says crazy things all the time.


----------



## R-Star

Gonzo said:


> Slow footed pick and roll defense is not top notch, nor is falling down every play. 3 fouls in the first half isn't what I call good defense either.
> 
> Lance's +/- is the best on the team, so I beg to differ. But **** stats right? Let's look at our record, *or how we've done so far this year compared to last.....*


With Lance doubling his minutes and being a starter? Yea, lets look at that.


Lets also look at how Lance stagnates shit when he decides we're in a scoring slump and dominates the ball, or how he's a terrible defender, or how he makes some of the worst basketball IQ plays I've ever seen.


Hibbert has 3 fouls the same reason Dwight does. Its been a tightly called defensive game.

If you're actually going to sit there and say Hibbert isn't a good defender, then I don't know what to tell you man.


----------



## jazzy1

this isn't Kobe's fault its Pau being abused on both ends, Metta not doing shit and basically ignoring Howard in the post which is par for the course in Dantoni's offense. 

Kobe once he sat down was done. We could still win if someone else figures out how to use their brain and run some good offense away from saying Kobe you take it. Because Kobe will always take it.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

I missed the 1st half. Hopefully I don't regret watching the second.

On a side note, is this going to be the longest non-playoff game thread in Laker forum history?


----------



## Basel

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I missed the 1st half. Hopefully I don't regret watching the second.
> 
> On a side note, is this going to be the longest non-playoff game thread in Laker forum history?


Very possible. It's too bad the Lakers don' t always play the Pacers. Long game threads are so much more fun.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Pau needs to wake the **** up!


----------



## Jamel Irief

Basel said:


> I've grown to just be used to Stu. He says crazy things all the time.


"Grown"? Hes been doing this since the late 80's?



R-Star said:


> There's been plenty of post feeds. There's less now because you guys have been shut down in the post.


I think I could count on one hand how many times in the second quarter Dwight, Metta, Pau, and even Kobe were fed the ball with their back to the basket in the second quarter. Only guy I remember doing it was Tawn.

Kobe is bringing the ball up the court and pulling up from 15-18 almost every time.


----------



## Jamel Irief

jazzy1 said:


> this isn't Kobe's fault its Pau being abused on both ends, Metta not doing shit and basically ignoring Howard in the post which is par for the course in Dantoni's offense.
> 
> Kobe once he sat down was done. We could still win if someone else figures out how to use their brain and run some good offense away from saying Kobe you take it. Because Kobe will always take it.


That's why I think they would of been better off without him. Kobe won't control himself and as long as he's out there his teammates will count on him. Sit him and let them get some rthym and energy going.


----------



## Gonzo

R-Star said:


> With Lance doubling his minutes and being a starter? Yea, lets look at that.
> 
> 
> Lets also look at how Lance stagnates shit when he decides we're in a scoring slump and dominates the ball, or how he's a terrible defender, or how he makes some of the worst basketball IQ plays I've ever seen.


Sounds like every player on our team. Ever noticed how many players stand around the perimeter? Or how Hansbrough likes to dominate the ball in a slump despite being a PF. Oh and Gerald Green has quite the comparable IQ, maybe even worse. He also likes to dominate the ball. Augustin loves to chuck a 3 when we're in a drought too, pretty sure he did that tonight like everyone else.

You're just focusing in on Lance. Let's just agree to disagree and come together and blame this on Frank Vogel's shitty coaching. 




> If you're actually going to sit there and say Hibbert isn't a good defender, then I don't know what to tell you man.


Blocks aren't everything my friend. He's terrible at rotating, often gets dominated inside by guys stronger than him, and is not a good rebounder despite being one of the tallest guys on the floor.

Just because he can block shots doesn't mean he should be First Team All Defense. He seems like the kid who grew a shit ton without ever having played basketball and was recruited by a team desperate for a tall guy.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I still would rather have Noah over Hibbert.


----------



## Gonzo

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'd still would rather have Noah over Hibbert.


Me too, bro... Me too.


----------



## Jamel Irief

On the bright side I really enjoyed watching Stephenson play in the first half. I hope Pacer fans appreciate all the intangibles he brings. True gem to have on your team, at a 20th of Hibbert's salary.


----------



## R-Star

Gonzo said:


> Sounds like every player on our team. Ever noticed how many players stand around the perimeter? Or how Hansbrough likes to dominate the ball in a slump despite being a PF. Oh and Gerald Green has quite the comparable IQ, maybe even worse. He also likes to dominate the ball. Augustin loves to chuck a 3 when we're in a drought too, pretty sure he did that tonight like everyone else.
> 
> You're just focusing in on Lance. Let's just agree to disagree and come together and blame this on Frank Vogel's shitty coaching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blocks aren't everything my friend. He's terrible at rotating, often gets dominated inside by guys stronger than him, and is not a good rebounder despite being one of the tallest guys on the floor.
> 
> Just because he can block shots doesn't mean he should be First Team All Defense. He seems like the kid who grew a shit ton without ever having played basketball and was recruited by a team desperate for a tall guy.


As far as Green and Augustin, I agree. But they're coming off the bench. That's the kind of shit you get from bench players, and its where Lance should be. He's not good, and he sure as hell isn't a starter.

As far as Hibbert, we're the best rebounding team in the league, and he's our top rebounder. I don't agree that hes a bad rebounder just because stats say so. And bad at rotating and getting dominated inside? Who's dominated us inside? Howard has got a few and that's about it. Roy has been the main force for us shutting down the paint. You can't just look at a couple highlight plays of him getting beat in the paint and decide he's no good. Hes one of the best big man defenders in the game. Hes had a couple terrible games, but buy and large hes one of the better ones in the league.


----------



## R-Star

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I still would rather have Noah over Hibbert.


Terrible.


----------



## R-Star

Thanks Roy. Really making it hard to defend you here.


----------



## Basel

Morris sucks.


----------



## R-Star

Exhibit A on Hibbert being a good defender Gonzo.


----------



## Jamel Irief

This game is so ugly that people are debating about lance stephenson


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel

Maybe that'll get MWP going. We need a spark from somewhere.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> This game is so ugly that people are debating about lance stephenson
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


But I thought the Pacers were going to get dominated.....


----------



## R-Star

Exhibit B Gonzo.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

That's a ****ing foul!!!


----------



## Basel

Wow. 4 on 1 and we blow it. Incredible play by Hibbert.


----------



## R-Star

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> That's a ****ing foul!!!


Are you ****ing kidding me?


----------



## Jamel Irief

Holy shit Pau! Are you kwame now???


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel

Pau ****ing sucks tonight.


----------



## jazzy1

Morris is an idiot why not pass it to Howard damn clown. sit Pau's ass down.


----------



## R-Star

Nice Hill. I love you.


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> But I thought the Pacers were going to get dominated.....


Only reason your up is because of Stephenson. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

Your freethrow shooting has been shit. Has to be driving you nuts.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

There you go Metta!!


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Only reason your up is because of Stephenson.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


I'd argue Sam Young has helped too.


----------



## R-Star

West will eat Jamison alive.


----------



## Basel

I feel bad for anyone who paid for a ticket to this game.


----------



## jazzy1

Just go to Howard


----------



## R-Star

YES! STEPHENSON!

He's a gem.


----------



## Gonzo

R-Star said:


> As far as Green and Augustin, I agree. But they're coming off the bench. That's the kind of shit you get from bench players, and its where Lance should be. He's not good, and he sure as hell isn't a starter.


He's not a starter, but Granger ****ed us and now he is.



> As far as Hibbert, we're the best rebounding team in the league, and he's our top rebounder. I don't agree that hes a bad rebounder just because stats say so.


We are? With David West and Hibbert in our frontcourt? You can thank Paul George for that.



> Who's dominated us inside? Howard has got a few and that's about it. Roy has been the main force for us shutting down the paint. You can't just look at a couple highlight plays of him getting beat in the paint and decide he's no good. Hes one of the best big man defenders in the game.


Anyone stronger and faster than Roy have good games. Hell, he didn't exactly get the better of his matchup with Big Baby last year during the Playoffs. I've seen Dwight dominate him when he was on the Magic. Noah and Boozer make him cry. Cousins confuses and frustrates him. 



> Hes had a couple terrible games, but buy and large hes one of the better ones in the league.


Because there's not many good big men in the league, which is why Hibbert got a nice contract.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> I feel bad for anyone who paid for a ticket to this game.


This is how every Pacer game has been. We're one of the best defensive teams in the league, and also one of the worst offensive teams, so its just a hard fought, low percentage, boring game.



Every single time. Makes it hard to watch if you don't love defense.


----------



## Ron

jazzy1 said:


> Yeah we should win easy.


Just thought I would quote this, after seeing the score. Jesus H. Christ.


----------



## Jamel Irief

The lakers are shooting jumpers like they did last year. Really horrible game. I feel bad for anyone in attendance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron

R-Star said:


> This is how every Pacer game has been. We're one of the best defensive teams in the league, and also one of the worst offensive teams, so its just a hard fought, low percentage, boring game.
> 
> 
> 
> Every single time. Makes it hard to watch if you don't love defense.


Well, its a good thing I just got home, then. Haven't seen anything, just heard this disaster on the radio.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Ugly to watch..


----------



## jazzy1

Lakers gotta adjust the Refs are allowing the game to be played like the Pacers want physical time to stop all the bs and just make definitive moves straight line drives and start getting physical back.


----------



## R-Star

Gonzo said:


> He's not a starter, but Granger ****ed us and now he is.
> 
> 
> 
> We are? With David West and Hibbert in our frontcourt? You can thank Paul George for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone stronger and faster than Roy have good games. Hell, he didn't exactly get the better of his matchup with Big Baby last year during the Playoffs. I've seen Dwight dominate him when he was on the Magic. Noah and Boozer make him cry. Cousins confuses and frustrates him.
> 
> 
> 
> Because there's not many good big men in the league, which is why Hibbert got a nice contract.


So you've seen a few games where someone gets the better of Roy so he sucks?

The only player who consistently gets the better of him is Cousins, and that's because if Cousins puts it together mentally he could be amazing. 

I've seen him go off and get the better of both Dwight, and of Bynum. He's not going to win every matchup every night man.


----------



## Gonzo

Jamel Irief said:


> Only reason your up is because of Stephenson.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


You're*

We're winning because your offense sucks.


----------



## Ron

Jamel Irief said:


> The lakers are shooting jumpers like they did last year. Really horrible game. I feel bad for anyone in attendance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Lakers on pace to score 64 points.


----------



## Basel

We might not hit 70. Seriously.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Gonzo said:


> You're*
> 
> We're winning because your offense sucks.


No. It's one of the best in the league if you look at numbers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief

Isn't our franchise low like 72?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

Really tired of the "What? Are you kidding? Huh?" anytime Dwight fouls a guy.


----------



## Basel

So many shots for MWP have just barely rattled out.


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> Really tired of the "What? Are you kidding? Huh?" anytime Dwight fouls a guy.


Doesn't every player do this?


----------



## Gonzo

R-Star said:


> So you've seen a few games where someone gets the better of Roy so he sucks?
> 
> The only player who consistently gets the better of him is Cousins, and that's because if Cousins puts it together mentally he could be amazing.


Boozer and Noah consistently get the better of him and get off on it. They want to play us every night. 



> I've seen him go off and get the better of both Dwight, and of Bynum. He's not going to win every matchup every night man.


Bynum... Another slow footed big man. 

Hibbert's slumps are among some of the worst in the league. For a guy who looks so good at times, he looks ****ing awful other times. If it's a matchup issue then he will never be a dominant Center in this league.


----------



## R-Star

David West is ****ing amazing.

Take that floods.


----------



## Basel

Lakers getting booed and rightfully so.


----------



## Gonzo

Jamel Irief said:


> No. It's one of the best in the league if you look at numbers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Tonight those number are probably pretty bad. 

But of course I'm talking about the entire season in a game thread.


----------



## Basel

David West has more assists than our entire team.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> Doesn't every player do this?


Not as much as Dwight, no. He does it on a 2010 Lebron and Wade level.


----------



## R-Star

Gene Simmonds daughter is behind Steve Nash. 

Exciting!


----------



## R-Star

Ill be interested on seeing the replay. That's a sketchy call.


----------



## Gonzo

R-Star said:


> Ill be interested on seeing the replay. That's a sketchy call.


Tapped him on the elbow.


----------



## jazzy1

lmao Kobe gets mugged a couple times no call and then a tap from deep and he gets a call lol come on


----------



## R-Star

Guess we're just not going to show a replay of it...


----------



## R-Star

jazzy1 said:


> lmao Kobe gets mugged a couple times no call and then a tap from deep and he gets a call lol come on


He was mugged never.

Quit complaining about the refs every game thread, its pathetic.


----------



## Basel

6 point game. Hopefully this time we keep the momentum going.


----------



## Basel

Jamel Irief said:


> Isn't our franchise low like 72?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


70 against Cleveland in 2002.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> 6 point game. Hopefully this time we keep the momentum going.


Momentum is definitely in your favor right now.


What? Who was the tech on?


----------



## jazzy1

R-Star said:


> He was mugged never.
> 
> Quit complaining about the refs every game thread, its pathetic.


shut the **** up already I don't harp on the refs but every now and then the refs screw teams outta games it doesn't affect a season it just happens had no issues tonight other than ther times Kobe was hit.


----------



## R-Star

jazzy1 said:


> shut the **** up already I don't harp on the refs but every now and then the refs screw teams outta games it doesn't affect a season it just happens had no issues tonight other than ther times Kobe was hit.


Yea, the Lakers really do get ****ed by the refs....


----------



## R-Star

Why the **** is Mahinmi taking deep midrange shots?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Metta!!!


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> Momentum is definitely in your favor right now.
> 
> 
> What? Who was the tech on?


David West.


----------



## R-Star

haha. Look at how scared that guy was, cowering well before Artest got to him.

Classic.


----------



## Basel

Hell of a play by MWP to keep that play alive.


----------



## Ron

jazzy1 said:


> shut the **** up already I don't harp on the refs but every now and then the refs screw teams outta games it doesn't affect a season it just happens had no issues tonight other than ther times Kobe was hit.


jazzy please do me a favor: can you break up these run-on sentences? You make some good points but its tough to read sometimes.


----------



## R-Star

Thanks ref, you ****ing dick head.


----------



## Basel

Kobe needs to relax with these shots. And now a technical on Kobe which ruins the fast break for Indiana.


----------



## Ron

This is the frustrating thing about Indiana's offense...they disappeared at times in the Miami series too. I remember this real well now.


----------



## jazzy1

good play by KObe that was a clear 2 lol


----------



## Basel

Huge triple by Kobe.


----------



## R-Star

Ron said:


> This is the frustrating thing about Indiana's offense...they disappeared at times in the Miami series too. I remember this real well now.


Its very frustrating. It happens all the time.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Joey Crawford... Please retire!


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> Huge triple by Kobe.


I don't know how anyone just leaves Kobe open on the arc like that.


----------



## Jamel Irief

**** you rstar. Take you and your lance Stephenson worship with a pacers loss for desert. 

Meeks owns barbosa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

YES! 

Joey "Pacer Lovin'" Crawford!


----------



## Jamel Irief

I apologize. This game is melting my brain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> **** you rstar. Take you and your lance Stephenson worship with a pacers loss for desert.
> 
> Meeks owns barbosa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Who doesn't Meeks own? 

He's like a modern day Cedrick Ceballos.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

I want to slap Kobe


----------



## Basel

Not sure why Gerald Green didn't wait for the last shot. We're getting free throws to end the quarter instead.


----------



## jazzy1

R-Star said:


> Yea, the Lakers really do get ****ed by the refs....


Man it doesn't matter what Lakers fan say you will always disagree and feel insecure about your team compared with the Lakers franchise. 

same script with you in every thread.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> I apologize. This game is melting my brain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Just gotta get half drunk man. Then you can be like me and ramble on with "Hmmmm... defense. Good defense."


----------



## Ron

R-Star said:


> Who doesn't Meeks own?
> 
> He's like a modern day Cedrick Ceballos.


This thread is more entertaining than the game.


----------



## Jace

This stream is bad. Who just took that horrible transition jumper with 10 seconds left and the shotclock off? Idiotic.

Gut tells me LA will win this by 10+. The Pacers are pretty stinky.

EDIT: OK, Green. I guess the brain still hasn't caught up with the body.


----------



## jazzy1

hard to imagine we are this close.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

**** Joey Crawford


----------



## R-Star

jazzy1 said:


> Man it doesn't matter what Lakers fan say you will always disagree and feel insecure about your team compared with the Lakers franchise.
> 
> same script with you in every thread.


That's funny. The majority of the posters in here post with me on a daily basis. Don't think I've ever been charged with "Laker envy" by anyone but you and drizzy or whatever that other bottom of the barrel Lakers poster is.


Keep it up though, you're looking good man.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Jace said:


> This stream is bad. Who just took that horrible transition jumper with 10 seconds left and the shotclock off? Idiotic.
> 
> Gut tells me LA will win this by 10+. The Pacers are pretty stinky.


Is this post on a lag from two hours ago? Lakers will struggle to get ten points in the entire quarter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel

Ron said:


> This thread is more entertaining than the game.


Very true.


----------



## R-Star

Ron said:


> This thread is more entertaining than the game.


I'd take that as a compliment, but I don't think its too hard to outshine this game right now.


----------



## Ron

Lakers have increased their pace from 64 to 76.

Oh, joy.

Still, 76 points may be enough to beat this Indiana team.


----------



## Jamel Irief

I would envy the lakers of I was paying Roy hibbert 15 million a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel

Why didn't we make bets with the Pacers fans? Avatar or sig or something. That could've been fun.


----------



## Ron

Lakers just hit 20 turnovers. And the fourth quarter barely started.

Congratulations.


----------



## Basel

Dwight's having a block party.


----------



## Jace

Jamel Irief said:


> Is this post on a lag from two hours ago? Lakers will struggle to get ten points in the entire quarter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes, because that Green pull-up happened two hours ago. You've never seen a team struggle scoring early in a game and come around later?


----------



## R-Star

I don't care if we hit that 3, I want the starters back in. 


Ha. Morris sucks.


----------



## e-monk

I blame all the mother****ers running mouth before the game for all of this nonsense - learn some class and learn some karma - god this is ugly


----------



## Basel

I'll say it again: Darius Morris sucks.


----------



## R-Star

More Mahinmi mid range shots. Awesome.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> Why didn't we make bets with the Pacers fans? Avatar or sig or something. That could've been fun.


Remind me next game.


----------



## Jace

Well, Augustin, at least Collison has sucked, too.


----------



## Basel

Hit this free throw, Dwight.


----------



## Ron

Hansbrough looks like he would be more comfortable playing in a Rugby match.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Dream Shake!


----------



## Ron

Basel said:


> Hit this free throw, Dwight.


"Three point play, avoided." :laugh:

Billy Mac sucks as a play-by-play guy, but that was original.


----------



## R-Star

Newsflash announcer, if there's one way to explain Hansbrough its awkward. 



Sam Young sucks dinks.


----------



## jazzy1

R-Star said:


> That's funny. The majority of the posters in here post with me on a daily basis. Don't think I've ever been charged with "Laker envy" by anyone but you and drizzy or whatever that other bottom of the barrel Lakers poster is.
> 
> 
> Keep it up though, you're looking good man.


I don't post in the other threads non Lakers related much anynmore but you when you come in here troll around with your insecurities about the Lakers,

its cool though no one in here respects you.


----------



## Basel

Tyler Hansbrough seriously looks psycho.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Joey Crawford Ts up his waitresses if the ice cubes aren't cold enough...


----------



## R-Star

Good call Vogel, keep Sam Young and the rest of the bench players in. They have 4 minutes left each before they reach their minute totals.


----------



## Ron

e-monk said:


> I blame all the mother****ers running mouth before the game for all of this nonsense - learn some class and learn some karma - god this is ugly


:laugh:

I don't believe in Karma. But I do believe in shitty basketball. And this is the epitome of it.


----------



## Basel

Kobe almost has a triple turnover. Just needs one more turnover and two more rebounds.


----------



## Cris

249 posts?!? You post-whores are pretending its 2005!


----------



## jazzy1

okay back to the game we don't deserve to win this game. just dumb plays over and over again. Kobe's gonna get bthe ugly triple double.


----------



## Ron

R-Star said:


> Good call Vogel, keep Sam Young and the rest of the bench players in. They have 4 minutes left each before they reach their minute totals.


He's almost as bad as VDN.


----------



## R-Star

jazzy1 said:


> I don't post in the other threads non Lakers related much anynmore but you when you come in here troll around with your insecurities about the Lakers,
> 
> its cool though no one in here respects you.


Well that upsets me. I came in here today looking for respect.

I'd use a smilie but Jamel would get mad.


----------



## Basel

Come on Antawn! 

Both teams deserve to lose this game. My goodness.


----------



## R-Star

Ron said:


> He's almost as bad as VDN.


Regular season I stomach it. To see it in the post season is ridiculous.


----------



## Basel

Hit your free throws, Antawn.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Basel said:


> Tyler Hansbrough seriously looks psycho.


Seriously. They should call him psycho t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron

jazzy1 said:


> okay back to the game we don't deserve to win this game. just dumb plays over and over again. Kobe's gonna get bthe ugly triple double.


This is mostly due to Indiana's defense, but Indiana clearly can't score now, so the Lakers probably will win, whether they deserve it or not.


----------



## R-Star

Cris said:


> 249 posts?!? You post-whores are pretending its 2005!


You guys were blessed with a special guest tonight.


----------



## Basel

Brian Shaw should be named the HC of the Pacers already. 

Shawshank Redemption for the Pacers.


----------



## Jace

jazzy1 said:


> I don't post in the other threads non Lakers related much anynmore but you when you come in here troll around with your insecurities about the Lakers,
> 
> its cool though no one in here respects you.


You've completely formulated a reality to suit your ego. R-Star was very complimentary of the Lakers before the season. Doesn't really fit your narrative.


----------



## jazzy1

Janmison is getting good looks but can't hit shit.


----------



## Basel

Jamel Irief said:


> Seriously. They should call him psycho t.


Damn, I can't believe I never thought of that!


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> Hit your free throws, Antawn.


He will. The momentum is swinging and Vogel is oblivious and keeps the bench players in. I full expect the Lakers to win this one.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Austin Croshere > Psycho T


----------



## Ron

Cris said:


> 249 posts?!? You post-whores are pretending its 2005!


Maybe someday we will get back to the hey-day of 2005.

But I am about as optimistic as that happening as the hockey season happening. 

So probably not.


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> He will. The momentum is swinging and Vogel is oblivious and keeps the bench players in. I full expect the Lakers to win this one.


**** you and your jinx.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Seriously. They should call him psycho t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Ha.


----------



## e-monk

Basel said:


> I'll say it again: Darius Morris sucks.


every Laker sucks tonight, its hard to tell which one is which


----------



## Ron

Just showed D'Antoni exhaling. He usually sees "62" late in the second quarter, not midway through the 4th.


----------



## Gonzo

Basel said:


> Brian Shaw should be named the HC of the Pacers already.
> 
> Shawshank Redemption for the Pacers.


I wish, but everyone wonders how Shaw would be better than Vogel. Zen Masters protege vs. JOB protege, it's really a tough choice. 

As ugly as this game has been, at least it's entertaining. I had to get beer just for the 4th quarter.


----------



## R-Star

That's ok Frank, we don't need Hibbert out there. Its only a 2 point game, we're cool...... ****!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

All our shots are rimming out!


----------



## jazzy1

Jace said:


> You've completely formulated a reality to suit your ego. R-Star was very complimentary of the Lakers before the season. Doesn't really fit your narrative.


me and dude been going at it a while I alreeady know his routine in Lakers threads.


----------



## Ron

Gonzo said:


> I wish, but everyone wonders how Shaw would be better than Vogel. Zen Masters protege vs. JOB protege, it's really a tough choice.
> 
> As ugly as this game has been, at least it's entertaining. I had to get beer just for the 4th quarter.


Indiana needs D'Antoni more than the Lakers do.


----------



## Basel

How many shots are going to go in and out? So frustrating. 

Has there been an uglier game in the Association this season? There's been uglier performances (Bobcats last night) but overall game? This is really, really bad.


----------



## jazzy1

seems like we have lost 25 of these sorta games the last 2 years the hang around and lose in the end deals.


----------



## R-Star

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Austin Croshere > Psycho T


Austin Croshere was the shit.

Thanks for the happy memory. 



Shit, Kobe just stole my happy memory!


----------



## Basel

One-point game. Let's go!


----------



## Ron

Can you imagine how ugly this game would be without Kobe in it?


----------



## R-Star

Awesome. Mahinmi took like 87 steps there.


----------



## Basel

*Sigh* Kobe makes me happy. Then Kobe makes me sad.


----------



## jazzy1

why would Howard commit that foul gotta just challenege the shot Dwight.


----------



## Jace

Is this guy seriously not thinking that was a foul? So much arm.


----------



## Basel

A Pau sighting in the 4th quarter.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> How many shots are going to go in and out? So frustrating.
> 
> Has there been an uglier game in the Association this season? There's been uglier performances (Bobcats last night) but overall game? This is really, really bad.


This is honestly status quo for the Pacers this season.


----------



## Ron

Basel said:


> *Sigh* Kobe makes me happy. Then Kobe makes me sad.


I'm usually on the other side of this argument, but Kobe might as well keep jacking them up.

I mean, who else is gonna score? Rest of the team has 31.

31.


----------



## R-Star

Jace said:


> Is this guy seriously not thinking that was a foul? So much arm.


He never fouls man. Ever. Just ask him.


----------



## Basel

Every time we make it close, the Pacers decide to start scoring. **** the Pacers. It's like they're just toying with us. Sad.


----------



## R-Star

Ron said:


> I'm usually on the other side of this argument, but Kobe might as well keep jacking them up.
> 
> I mean, who else is gonna score? Rest of the team has 31.
> 
> 31.


Its an ode to Reggie Miller.


----------



## Ron

Jace said:


> Is this guy seriously not thinking that was a foul? So much arm.


It's all about the camera angle...if straight on, looks like a clean strip...but from in front, clearly a foul.

I guess that's why the referees are on the floor.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> Every time we make it close, the Pacers decide to start scoring. **** the Pacers. It's like they're just toying with us. Sad.


We're that good. We've had some serious swagger since we picked up Sam Young.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic




----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> This is honestly status quo for the Pacers this season.


But THIS bad? I mean really. This is awful.


----------



## jazzy1

My gooodness the lakers offense is terrible Pacers are playing good defense but the Lakers get no damn penetration at all. if Nash isn't what he used to be this is gonna be a terrible season. 

this roster woulda been ideal for a Jerry Sloan back screening offense with our bigs.


----------



## R-Star

Wow, ok I agree, Kobe is jacking.



....guy looks like James Harden out there


----------



## Ron

Basel said:


> How many shots are going to go in and out? So frustrating.
> 
> Has there been an uglier game in the Association this season? There's been uglier performances (Bobcats last night) but overall game? This is really, really bad.


In-and-out shots are indicative of guys rushing their shots; that's what happens against good defensive teams.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Here comes a lot of standing around watching Kobe jack like I do when I watch lance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel

Kobe's shot 10 threes tonight.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Why Kobe why?


----------



## Ron

Jamel Irief said:


> Here comes a lot of standing around watching Kobe jack like I do when I watch lance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


TMI


----------



## R-Star

Good game by West. I love the guy.


----------



## jazzy1

why is the idiot harping on the Mavs game we aren't playing the damn Mavs man.


----------



## R-Star

Ok Gonzo, Stephenson gets a free pass for tonight after that offensive rebound.


----------



## Basel

Well, like I said at the very beginning of this thread, the Pacers always play well against us at Staples. This doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

I like the way David West plays the game.


----------



## R-Star

What is West arguing? That was clearly a foul.


----------



## Ron

Gasol with the flop.

David West is irate.


----------



## R-Star

You need more Jodie Meeks out there.


----------



## R-Star

Pau looks ****ing sickly out there, like he has some sort of serious disease or something.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Pau finally does something with his life...


----------



## Ron

Well, we got to 70.

Pacers keeping us in the game by fouling. Quite honestly, I don't know if anyone on the Lakers can put it in the basket. Free throws are a good thing right now.


----------



## Basel

Hopefully Indiana goes cold again to end the game.


----------



## Basel

Ron said:


> Well, we got to 70.
> 
> Pacers keeping us in the game by fouling. Quite honestly, I don't know if anyone on the Lakers can put it in the basket. Free throws are a good thing right now.


We've missed 15 free throws.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Somewhat off topic but what do Pacer fans think of Metta? Do they hate him for ruining their team?


----------



## Knick Killer

R-Star said:


> Ok Gonzo, Stephenson gets a free pass for tonight after that offensive rebound.


C'mon Lance Stephenson has to be growing on you at least a little bit...


----------



## Ron

Basel said:


> We've missed 15 free throws.


Oh.


----------



## jazzy1

Not sure what we're doing on offense a few Kobe jacks,Pau in the post and a duhon jack.


----------



## e-monk

we've got to be shooting 30% from the field - forget free throws - first team that can put together 3 competent possessions wins


----------



## Knick Killer

Kobe Bryant shouldn't have to carry a team with Dwight Howard, Paul Gasol, and Metta World Peace on his back.


----------



## Ron

Basel said:


> We've missed 15 free throws.


Seriously, missing a lot of free throws are a by-product of having your rythym interrupted. I would venture say opposing teams shoot their worst in free throws when they are playing Indiana.


----------



## R-Star

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Somewhat off topic but what do Pacer fans think of Metta? Do they hate him for ruining their team?


No. I don't think it was his fault. I don't like him as much as I used to though.


----------



## Ron

e-monk said:


> we've got to be shooting 30% from the field - forget free throws - first team that can put together 3 competent possessions wins


That's not going to happen from either team the rest of the way.


----------



## Basel

Paul George is the man for missing those free throws. The Lakers aren't for not getting a rebound. Wow.


----------



## R-Star

Knick Killer said:


> C'mon Lance Stephenson has to be growing on you at least a little bit...


Nope. I wish he was.


----------



## Gonzo

See ya Roy


----------



## Basel

Kobe with the bucket plus the foul!


----------



## Jace

George Hill...:laugh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

And 1!!!


----------



## Ron

Awful foul by Hibbert.


----------



## Knick Killer

Roy you're ****in 7'2. Just put your arms straight up.


----------



## R-Star

What the **** is going on with these free throws?

Kobe? Paul George? They don't miss.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Outside of Kobe we are 1-17 from 3pt range.


----------



## Basel

Wow. Come on Mamba...


----------



## Gonzo

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Somewhat off topic but what do Pacer fans think of Metta? Do they hate him for ruining their team?


Nope. I love Ron, I hate John Green.


----------



## R-Star

****ING LANCE STEPHENSON!!!!


****!


----------



## Basel

TIE GAME! ****ing finally!


----------



## Knick Killer

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Somewhat off topic but what do Pacer fans think of Metta? Do they hate him for ruining their team?


Least favorite player in the NBA by a mile. **** Metta.


----------



## jazzy1

Now that was good offense Kobe to Pau to Howard. lol whole defense was following Kobe.


----------



## R-Star

I was just going to go to bed. I'm getting so drunk now. ****ing Lance Stephenson.


You're Lance Stephenson, you don't take that shot you dumb ****. Jesus.


----------



## Basel

DE-FENSE!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

D up bitches!!


----------



## Jace

You can't see these shots the Pacers are taking and think they'll out-execute LA down the stretch.


----------



## R-Star

Classic Pacers. Lets do pop ups now. Take the ****ing ball inside, try for a foul.


----------



## Knick Killer

Balls gotta go to David West in crunch time.


----------



## Ron

Gasol you bonehead. :sigh:


----------



## Basel

Kobe with his 10th turnover. Ouch.


----------



## Gonzo

Thank you Duhon


----------



## R-Star

Bad call. I'll take it.


----------



## Ron

Crawford looked like he was going to call charge then changed it to block.


----------



## Basel

Wow. Blocking foul?!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Joey Crawford is a piece of shit!!!


----------



## Knick Killer

Joey Crawford is a Pacers fan apparently. Nice.


----------



## jazzy1

Joey Crawford is full of shit thats a typical Duke charge there come the **** on Crawford.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Wow Crawford loved making that call.

And why are his teammates so scared of Kobe in crunch time?


----------



## Basel

I ****ing hate Joey Crawford.


----------



## R-Star

Love you David (Adam) West.

****ing Batman out there.


----------



## Ron

Wow, did he say West wasted six years in New Orleans?

Time sure flies.


----------



## Basel

Make your ****ing free throws, Dwight.


----------



## Knick Killer

Hopefully Dwight keeps up with his Shaq impersonation at the free throw line


----------



## R-Star

Dwight looks like hes mentally handicapped at the line. Its pathetic.


----------



## Basel

Dwight makes me miss Shaq at the stripe.


----------



## R-Star

What the ****. Come on man.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Make up call!! Ill take it!!


----------



## Basel

Hit your free throws, Metta.


----------



## Knick Killer

What a garbage call. You don't call that shit with 57 seconds left.


----------



## Ron

****ing Lakers at the FT line. suck.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Metta gets us the lead. Go home pacers!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel

Are you ****ing kidding me?!


----------



## Gonzo

Maddox the second year official makes the call. Is he related to Brad Maddox? Wrestling fans will only get that reference.


----------



## R-Star

Wow. What a game. I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## Basel

Unbelievable. Unbelievable. Unbelievable.


----------



## R-Star

George Hill is a gangster.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Nick Anderson us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel

**** George Hill.


----------



## R-Star

..... And Kobe Bryant is the mob boss.


----------



## Gonzo

Shit Kobe.


----------



## Basel

KOBE!!'


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

KOOOOBBBEE!!!


----------



## Jace

Wow, crazy back and forth there.

This Laker team is going to kill Kobe though.


----------



## Knick Killer

That Kobe Bryant guy is a decent player.


----------



## Ron

Kobe 40.

Rest of team 37.


----------



## jazzy1

wow that was a bullshit call on the Pacers Kobe once again ties it amazing.


----------



## Basel

If we lose at the buzzer, I'll cry.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

It's sad when thousands of high school girls can shoot free throws better than grown professionals.

The wounded Mamba has an extra bite? Shut your mouth Stu or I will slap it shut.


----------



## Gonzo

George Hill or David West? Tough defense for the Lakers.


----------



## R-Star

Knick Killer said:


> That Kobe Bryant guy is a decent player.


He's like the Lakers version of Lance Stephenson.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

D THE **** UP!!!!


----------



## Jace

Watch a Pacer shoot with 12 seconds left.


----------



## R-Star

George Hill is a ****ing gangster!


----------



## Jace

WHOA!


----------



## Gonzo

George Hill baby


----------



## Knick Killer

YEEEEEEEEEEES!


----------



## Basel

Wow. Wow. Wow. ****.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Pathetic...


----------



## Jamel Irief

At least rstar can't **** his wife tonight. I consider that a victory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron

Where is the help defense?

Great play by Hill but really Howard should been there sooner.


----------



## Cris

...


----------



## Gonzo

3 years straight boys


----------



## Basel

I hate the Pacers. I hate R-Star. I hate Gonzo. I hate KK. And I hate DienerTime.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Brings back memories of when Troy Murphy beat us at the buzzer with a tip in.

Sad sad game.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> I hate the Pacers. I hate R-Star. I hate Gonzo. I hate KK. And I hate DienerTime.


Come on, no one hates DienerTime.


----------



## Gonzo

I love George Hill.


----------



## Ron

I guess the question now is, are the Lakers really a .500 team?


----------



## jazzy1

we have lost this sorta game over and over again the last 2 season. why would we not have Howard on west in the pick and roll instead of Pau he's the DPOY we put MWP on a fast guy and Pau's slow ass on the roll guy. lol I swear Dantoni is gonna get us beat in last possesion games.


----------



## Jamel Irief

I hate the pacers. Too many George's.

Lakers have won one game against a probable playoff team all year. Where are you mike brown?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

As a Heat fan, I know how frustrating it is to lose a close game and miss a month's worth of FT's. Tough loss.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> At least rstar can't **** his wife tonight. I consider that a victory.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


She's on the other side of the country and I don't work until Monday. It's R-Star week.


----------



## Basel

Brian Shaw is probably the happiest person right now. He's gotta be thinking, "That's what you get, bitches."


----------



## Gonzo

Basel said:


> I hate the Pacers. I hate R-Star. I hate Gonzo. I hate KK. And I hate DienerTime.


Go away old man, I had fun in here. 

"Get off my lawn!!!"


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

23-43 ft shooting... Pathetic.


----------



## Knick Killer

R-Star said:


> He's like the Lakers version of Lance Stephenson.


**** yeah he is.



Well at least George Hill is proving he's worth his contract. Dude has ice in his veins and is clutch at the end of the game. Shitty game all around though, Lakers struggles at the free throw line were the difference.


----------



## Basel

**** our free throw shooting. Biggest joke in the NBA right now.


----------



## Ron

Well, ****.

I miss hockey.

Hard to believe the Kings are the defending champion team in L.A. to beat. And they are not even playing.

And this ****ing super team is 7-8. ****.


----------



## Gonzo

Anyone with the Pacers feed: Granger's reaction to the game winning shot is amazing.


----------



## R-Star

Now I'm watching SharkTank. We should talk about either that, drinking, or video games now.


----------



## R-Star

Gonzo said:


> Anyone with the Pacers feed: Granger's reaction to the game winning shot is amazing.


I hope it was him running around yelling "I'm 100% healthy and ready to come back!"


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> Now I'm watching SharkTank. We should talk about either that, drinking, or video games now.


You should go watch the 2000 NBA Finals instead. Good times.


----------



## Knick Killer

Jace said:


> *As a Heat fan*, I know how frustrating it is to lose a close game and miss a month's worth of FT's. Tough loss.


Awww boo ****ing hoo. Life's so hard as a Heat fan.


----------



## R-Star

Knick Killer said:


> **** yeah he is.
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least George Hill is proving he's worth his contract. Dude has ice in his veins and is clutch at the end of the game. Shitty game all around though, Lakers struggles at the free throw line were the difference.


Yep, George has been amazing. 

I remember when everyone laughed at me for picking him in the mid rounds of the fantasy draft. But I knew... I knew...


----------



## Gonzo

R-Star said:


> I hope it was him running around yelling "I'm 100% healthy and ready to come back!"


He was dancing. Not on crutches.

See you in February bitch


----------



## Basel

Gonzo said:


> Go away old man, I had fun in here.
> 
> "Get off my lawn!!!"


Why didn't you quote Ron when you wrote this?


----------



## Basel

What other Pacers fans are on this board? Because right now, I hate them, too.


----------



## Ron

Lakers did get to 77 and that should have been enough to win.

But actually, Indiana had several open jumpers in the 4th that they clanked. It shouldn't have even come down to the last shot. Indiana should have put the Lakers away much earlier.


----------



## R-Star

Gonzo said:


> He was dancing. Not on crutches.
> 
> See you in February bitch


God I hope so. We just have to hold out until he gets back.


----------



## Gonzo

Basel said:


> You should go watch the 2000 NBA Finals instead. Good times.


I like watching the 2000 Finals just for Pacers nostalgia, I don't care if we lost. We were still a championship team.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jamel Irief said:


> It's at home. We'll win. Hibbert's been a pussy and their perimeter players have been erratic.
> 
> The Lakers have won every home game where they had the big talent advantage this year except for the season opener.





Luke said:


> We should be able to win, the Pacers have not been impressive this year at all.





Jamel Irief said:


> Your team is going to get killed.
> 
> If you call a good thread cajon and I llullz ing the pacers and :drool: ing the lakers enjoy!


:2ti::2ti:


----------



## Gonzo

Basel said:


> What other Pacers fans are on this board? Because right now, I hate them, too.


None. You're seeing all 3.


----------



## Ron

Basel said:


> Why didn't you quote Ron when you wrote this?


Who knows, maybe that kid is 14, and you really are an old man compared to him. :laugh:


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> You should go watch the 2000 NBA Finals instead. Good times.


Go back to your own team forum.


----------



## Basel

I can't even get mad. Our fans are just like our players sometimes: overconfident as ****. I was one of them predicting a 15+ point win. Fml.


----------



## Basel

Ron said:


> Who knows, maybe that kid is 14, and you really are an old man compared to him. :laugh:


He's 21, old man. Fix your eyes - it says it right under his avatar.


----------



## Ron

doctordrizzay said:


> :2ti::2ti:


You just knew this troll was going to come in, as he only does after Laker losses.

He really does bring the overall BBF IQ down a notch.


----------



## Knick Killer

Basel said:


> I hate the Pacers. I hate R-Star. I hate Gonzo. I hate KK. And I hate DienerTime.












WE'RE THE 3MB BAAAAAYBEEEEE!


----------



## R-Star

doctordrizzay said:


> :2ti::2ti:


You ****ing tell em Drizzay.


Guy has a doctorate, what have you losers ever done with your lives?


----------



## Ron

Basel said:


> He's 21, old man. Fix your eyes - it says it right under his avatar.


**** you Basel, otherwise I'll put you on "Premium Member" status again.


----------



## R-Star

Knick Killer said:


> WE'RE THE 3MB BAAAAAYBEEEEE!


I call guy on far right.


----------



## jazzy1

this is why you don't hire Dantoni his system is reliant on the talent of a pg who dribbles the ball all game and penetrates he's turned the Lakers into the damn Knicks without Nash. 

You don't hire a ****ing coach with such a specific one player reliant system. Dantoni got nothing else without Nash nothing we coulda kept Bernie as the HC for all of that. 

Man I miss Phil jackson. lol

Pacers played terribly as well so lets not act like they were firing on all cylinders they just attacked the position of weakness at the end and thats pg defense with Hill who is pretty damn good. 

our free throw shooting has reached pathetic levels we didn't deserve to win this damn game./


----------



## Basel

While we're at it, I also hate clownskull, Pacers Fan and PaCeRhOLiC .


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> I call guy on far right.


Jobber.


----------



## Gonzo

Joey Crawford pulling for the Pacers for once:


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> Jobber.


I go to work to get the job done.


----------



## Basel

**** Joey Crawford. What a ****ing joke to all officials across the 4 major sports.

I'd rather have the NFL replacement refs calling basketball games.


----------



## R-Star

Gonzo said:


> Joey Crawford pulling for the Pacers for once:


----------



## Pacers Fan

Basel said:


> What other Pacers fans are on this board? Because right now, I hate them, too.


Hi.

George Hill.

Go Pacers.


----------



## R-Star

Dang, Basel gets all grumpy and shit when he loses.


What a dick.


----------



## Ron

Kobe with the triple-double. 40 points, 10 rebounds...10 turnovers.


----------



## R-Star

Pacers Fan said:


> Hi.
> 
> George Hill.
> 
> Go Pacers.


Go Pacers.


----------



## Basel

Pacers Fan said:


> Hi.
> 
> George Hill.
> 
> Go Pacers.


I hope he falls off a hill.

No I don't.


----------



## Gonzo

Ron said:


> Who knows, maybe that kid is 14, and you really are an old man compared to him. :laugh:


14 year old's don't like Mad Men.

I put quotes around "Get off my lawn!!!" which is something you'd say. Time for you to go to bed.

Good game, fellas. It was fun.


----------



## Basel

When do we play you guys again?


----------



## R-Star

Its 11:30? What the **** is going on here?


----------



## Jamel Irief

jazzy1 said:


> this is why you don't hire Dantoni his system is reliant on the talent of a pg who dribbles the ball all game and penetrates he's turned the Lakers into the damn Knicks without Nash.
> 
> You don't hire a ****ing coach with such a specific one player reliant system. Dantoni got nothing else without Nash nothing we coulda kept Bernie as the HC for all of that.
> 
> Man I miss Phil jackson. lol
> 
> Pacers played terribly as well so lets not act like they were firing on all cylinders they just attacked the position of weakness at the end and thats pg defense with Hill who is pretty damn good.
> 
> our free throw shooting has reached pathetic levels we didn't deserve to win this damn game./


Lakers have Nash though. Not that I'm defending santoni. It should of been Phil or stick with brown 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Ok...I had a double shot of jack to calm down.


----------



## Knick Killer

It's a shame majority of the team forums on here are dead. These game threads with both sides are good shit.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Stop saying this thread was fun and entertaining. Two pacer fans arguing about lance Stephenson and laker fans griping about joe Crawford is not fun. This game sucked. 

My wife is lucky I have to wake up at 4:30 am.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Knick Killer said:


> It's a shame majority of the team forums on here are dead. These game threads with both sides are good shit.


Most of the mods here don't care. Hell our mod Luke rarely posts in game threads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Stop saying this thread was fun and entertaining. Two pacer fans arguing about lance Stephenson and laker fans griping about joe Crawford is not fun. This game sucked.
> 
> My wife is lucky I have to wake up at 4:30 am.


Its getting sad to see all these posters around here who are jealous of Lance Stephenson.


----------



## Basel

Avatar and sig bet with anyone who wants it for the next time these teams play. R-Star? KK? Gonzo? Bet me.


----------



## Basel

Jamel Irief said:


> Most of the mods here don't care. Hell our mod Luke rarely posts in game threads.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


If only everyone had the same mindset as me...

:yesyesyes:


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Most of the mods here don't care. Hell our mod Luke rarely posts in game threads.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Its not his fault. He posts something stupid in a thread and then can't come back since he'll look dumb.

*"I don't look at box scores, I just understand the game better than anyone else in the world." ~ Luke*


----------



## Jamel Irief

Worst part is cajon didn't post. He's been carrying our game threads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> Avatar and sig bet with anyone who wants it for the next time these teams play. R-Star? KK? Gonzo? Bet me.


1 month of avatar. I'm not changing my sig. Who would know what video games I play, or who my friends are if I did?


----------



## Jamel Irief

Basel said:


> If only everyone had the same mindset as me...
> 
> :yesyesyes:


If just ten mods did this site would be better off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron

Gonzo said:


> 14 year old's don't like Mad Men.
> 
> I put quotes around "Get off my lawn!!!" which is something you'd say. Time for you to go to bed.
> 
> Good game, fellas. It was fun.


Gee, thanks.

Without your guidance, I would probably stay up too late. Thanks for that.


----------



## Basel

Jamel Irief said:


> Worst part is cajon didn't post. He's been carrying our game threads.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, what was up with that? If he had posted, we'd be well over 500 posts. llullz :drool:


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> 1 month of avatar. I'm not changing my sig. Who would know what video games I play, or who my friends are if I did?


I never noticed I was in it until now. Im not angry anymore. I'm as touched as when ron said I was obsessed with him. 

Can I be Ceballos?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Knick Killer

Jamel Irief said:


> Most of the mods here don't care. Hell our mod Luke rarely posts in game threads.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


He's too busy pissing us off in the Pacers forum.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Worst part is cajon didn't post. He's been carrying our game threads.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Pretty sure he wasn't needed. 

He's the Jodie Meeks to R-Stars Lance Stephenson.


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> 1 month of avatar. I'm not changing my sig. Who would know what video games I play, or who my friends are if I did?


Deal. March 15th - it's on.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> I never noticed I was in it until now. Im not angry anymore. I'm as touched as when ron said I was obsessed with him.
> 
> Can I be Ceballos?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Shut up Stacey. Black Hyperion is Ceballos.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Knick Killer said:


> He's too busy pissing us off in the Pacers forum.


With hyperbole?

"Andre miller is a shitty point guard!"

"This is the only clipper team anyone has ever played hard against!"


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel

Jamel Irief said:


> I never noticed I was in it until now. Im not angry anymore. I'm as touched as when ron said I was obsessed with him.
> 
> Can I be Ceballos?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm not R-Star's friend? I'm not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> Deal. March 15th - it's on.


Accepted.


----------



## R-Star

Pretty sure it should say black Knick Killer as well, but it wouldn't fit.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Rstars kid wearing a t shirt that says "Basel is my dad"... Should be basels avatar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

The **** is wrong with Joey Crawford?












Knick Killer said:


> Awww boo ****ing hoo. Life's so hard as a Heat fan.


That's exactly what I was saying. Grow up.


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> Shut up Stacey. Black Hyperion is Ceballos.


Plastic man is cool. How about white luc longely?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

He's a choo choo twain.


----------



## Ron

Basel said:


> Yeah, what was up with that? If he had posted, we'd be well over 500 posts. llullz :drool:


The guy has 500 posts already and 499 of them contain "llulz :drool:"

But seriously, he's still better than...









you know who I am talking about.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Plastic man is cool. How about white luc longely?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Everyone is a white Luc Longley.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Jace said:


> The **** is wrong with Joey Crawford?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I was saying. Grow up.


This heat fan jinxed us. And then he comes here with his fake pity. 

I hope your team trades charmers for Stephenson. Do you start cole or Stephenson? Either way fans of every other team win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel

Jamel Irief said:


> Plastic man is cool. How about white luc longely?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Plastic Man was an awesome member of this Lakers board. Then he just disappeared.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Ron said:


> The guy has 500 posts already and 499 of them contain "llulz :drool:"
> 
> But seriously, he's still better than...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know who I am talking about.


He's better than most of the posters here. If it weren't for him I would be starting obscene game threads you would have to edit. It's great to see a new poster that's active. Come back cajon!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron

Jace said:


> The **** is wrong with Joey Crawford?


He's trying to do this:


----------



## Basel

Jamel Irief said:


> Rstars kid wearing a t shirt that says "Basel is my dad"... Should be basels avatar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


That won't happen because the Lakers will win in Indianapolis. 

I guaran-damn-tee it.


----------



## Knick Killer

Jace said:


> That's exactly what I was saying. Grow up.


I don't wanna.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> That won't happen because the Lakers will win in Indianapolis.
> 
> I guaran-damn-tee it.


Well, I mean your previous predictions have held up well....


----------



## Knick Killer

R-Star's updated sig

:yesyesyes:


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> Well, I mean your previous predictions have held up well....


Well played, R-Star. Well played.


----------



## R-Star

Knick Killer said:


> I don't wanna.


Yea, **** that guy. 


Go Pacers.


----------



## Jace

My bad, just saw the Crawford shuffle was already posted.



Jamel Irief said:


> This heat fan jinxed us. And then he comes here with his fake pity.
> 
> I hope your team trades charmers for Stephenson. Do you start cole or Stephenson? Either way fans of every other team win.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


?

Did you get into the liquor cabinet? I really thought LA would win this. IND gave them every opportunity but they didn't capitalize. Someone other than Kobe needs to do something for that team. He'll look like Stephen Hawking by the end of the season if not.


----------



## Basel

Knick Killer said:


> R-Star's updated sig
> 
> :yesyesyes:


:vuvuzela:

Wait...dammit!


----------



## R-Star

Jace said:


> My bad, just saw the Crawford shuffle was already posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Did you get into the liquor cabinet? I really thought LA would win this. IND gave them every opportunity but they didn't capitalize. Someone other than Kobe needs to do something for that team. He'll look like Stephen Hawking by the end of the season if not.


Come on brah, what game were you watching? Kobe got Lance'd. They never stood a chance.


----------



## R-Star

Where's my Austin Croshere? He disappeared...


----------



## 29380

The Lakers miss 20 FTs and the Pacers only win by 2. llullz :drool:


----------



## Jace

He was absorbed by Luc's whiteness.


----------



## Basel

Can I at least be the 6th man, R-Star?


----------



## Knick Killer

Kobe was guarding Lance quite often this game. Kobe knows a future legend when he see's one.


----------



## Knick Killer

Basel said:


> Can I at least be the 6th man, R-Star?


You'd be demoted to water boy if it was my call.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> Can I at least be the 6th man, R-Star?


No.


----------



## Jace

Lance is already a legend. Haven't you seen "Gunning for the number one spot"?

Denver/Orlando at home, followed by @Houston...I'd say those would all be LA victories, but, I mean, they should've won this game. 

What do you think Jamel?


----------



## Ron

Knicks4life said:


> The Lakers miss 20 FTs and the Pacers only win by 2. llullz


You forgot the :drool:.


----------



## Laker Freak

I watched the game on an hour delay and saw that this thread was 10+ pages. You guys were making me think someone either died on the court or Metta started another brawl with the fans.


----------



## Laker Freak

Also I was getting sick to my stomach watching Pau be so passive. He should have been posting up West and shooting on every possession. I'm tired of this catch the ball, take one dribble and pass it back out the perimeter. Hell even on the pass leading to Dwight's dunk he was WIDE open and didn't even look at the basket.


----------



## Basel

Over/Under on the posts for Friday's game thread against Denver: 50.


----------



## DaRizzle

Ron said:


> The guy has 500 posts already and 499 of them contain "llulz :drool:"
> 
> But seriously, he's still better than...
> you know who I am talking about.


your mom bring you your dinner down to the basement yet?


----------



## Cajon

Missed the second half due to an errand. :nonono:



Dafuq happened?! mg: :mad2:


----------



## e-monk

Cajon said:


> Missed the second half due to an errand. :nonono:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuq happened?! mg: :mad2:


the worst game in the history of ever perpetrated by all sides including the referees - it's just a shame someone had to win because no one deserved to


----------



## Ron

DaRizzle said:


> your mom bring you your dinner down to the basement yet?


If it wasn't for my mom, or my basement, you wouldn't have place to post.


----------



## R-Star

e-monk said:


> the worst game in the history of ever perpetrated by all sides including the referees - it's just a shame someone had to win because no one deserved to


More like legendary defense by the Pacers, bro.


----------



## Luke

R-Star said:


> Its not his fault. He posts something stupid in a thread and then can't come back since he'll look dumb.
> 
> *"I don't look at box scores, I just understand the game better than anyone else in the world." ~ Luke*


Got him!


----------



## Luke

Didn't catch the game but I've read through some of this thread, and it seems like a pretty obnoxious loss. It's never good when apparently the only bright spot on your team had a 10 turnover game.

I'm not even remotely close to pushing the panic button, but I will say that getting Nash back will be very nice.


----------



## elcap15

Im still so pissed off. What an awfull game to watch. Everyone not named Kobe or Dwight combined for 5 for 38! Lakers go for 53% from the FT line on 43 attempts, and that is with Kobe hitting 85% on his 13 FTA. Did the whole team have the flue!?!

I dont know what the problem is, but we cannot keep dropping these games. This is yet another time the Lakers come out with no energy and blow a game against a team that they have no business losing to. Just pathetic.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Have the pringles gone stale already?


----------



## elcap15

The best thing to come from last night's game:

http://i.imgur.com/RmT8y.gif


----------



## e-monk

R-Star said:


> More like legendary defense by the Pacers, bro.


sure, I guess the Lakers played legendary defense too


----------



## e-monk

elcap15 said:


> Im still so pissed off. What an awfull game to watch. Everyone not named Kobe or Dwight combined for 5 for 38!


everybody named Kobe went 12 of 28 from the field and had 10 turnovers and forced way too hard during the second quarter - dwight aside missing the ftas (which kind of goes with the package) was the only one who wasnt burnt crap on biscuits and he got into foul trouble

everyone including Kobe stunk it up - Kobe just did it with more flair




> Lakers go for 53% from the FT line on 43 attempts, and that is with Kobe hitting 85% on his 13 FTA. Did the whole team have the flue!?!
> 
> I dont know what the problem is, but we cannot keep dropping these games. This is yet another time the Lakers come out with no energy and blow a game against a team that they have no business losing to. Just pathetic.


two silver linings, we're only 2 games out of the division lead and our bench was in the positive +/- vs the pacers bench (fwiw & believe it or not)


----------



## elcap15

12 of 28 is still 43%. Thats not ideal, but when the rest of the team shoots 25%, its not that bad. Especially when you consider he took 11 3's. He scored 40 pts on 28 FGA, pretty good actually.

The turnovers were costly, cant argue with that.

Our bench scored 5 pts on 15 FGA. Its amazing they finished the game with positive +/-.


----------



## e-monk

I think you can make the argument that Kobe was disruptive to the overall flow of the offense which is partly his fault and partly the fault of everyone else for always deferring and passing off to him when they should have been more aggressive in their own games


----------



## Cajon

e-monk said:


> the worst game in the history of ever perpetrated by all sides including the referees - it's just a shame someone had to win because no one deserved to


Gracias for the response, bruh.



elcap15 said:


> The best thing to come from last night's game:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/RmT8y.gif


llullz-mao :laugh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

e-monk said:


> I think you can make the argument that Kobe was disruptive to the overall flow of the offense which is partly his fault and partly the fault of everyone else for always deferring and passing off to him when they should have been more aggressive in their own games


QFT
I'm tired of the Kobe takes everyone out if the flow excuse. Guys like Metta, Pau, Dwight and Jamison are accomplished veteran players with Allstar/championship caliber resumes. They have no excuse to simply stand around and ball watch. Grow a pair and man the **** up. Metta is the only one that plays balls to wall no matter what. He makes shit happen no matter how bad he's shooting and finds a way to impact the game.


----------



## DaRizzle

*10 of first 15 games at home and we are under 500*

If I didnt know those stats were the Lakers Id say that team wouldnt be making the playoffs


----------



## Basel

elcap15 said:


> The best thing to come from last night's game:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/RmT8y.gif


I hate him. I really do.


----------



## Jamel Irief

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> QFT
> I'm tired of the Kobe takes everyone out if the flow excuse. Guys like Metta, Pau, Dwight and Jamison are accomplished veteran players with Allstar/championship caliber resumes. They have no excuse to simply stand around and ball watch. Grow a pair and man the **** up. Metta is the only one that plays balls to wall no matter what. He makes shit happen no matter how bad he's shooting and finds a way to impact the game.


I'm sorry but its not just kobe, anyone hogging the ball like that takes people out of rhythm. You don't touch the ball and when you do you're anxious you'll screw up and see the ball even less. Plus you want to be a good teammate and feel you should give it back to the hot hand. Teams would be wise to keep throwing 3 guys on Kobe and forcing him to pass. 

Players just get a pep in their step on both ends of the court when they are making things happen with the ball. This was the first Kobe-jack game of the year so I won't bitch too much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## e-monk

elcap15 said:


> The best thing to come from last night's game:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/RmT8y.gif


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/...irizes-basketball-er-pacers-edge-lakers-79-77

from the article:


> That is Joey Crawford, high stepping his way through a blocking call half way across the court. Forget for a moment, that it was probably the wrong call. This is a referee so very much trying to make himself the center of attention that if he behaved this way in the NFL, he'd be flagged for unsportsmanlike conduct. In a game in which both teams were terrible, Joey Crawford was legendarily terrible. Sum it all up and you might have the worst basketball game in history.


----------



## Basel

Basel said:


> Over/Under on the posts for Friday's game thread against Denver: 50.


Way under.


----------



## Cris

Friday night games are always the lowest.


----------

